# Favorite hat pattern



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I have knit more 2x2 ribbed hats than I care to count and am tired of it. Would you please post your favorite hat and maybe what draws you to it. Thanks


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ravelry has 100s of hat patterns. You can search by gender, child, adult, baby, yarn wt., and even level of difficulty.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&weight=worsted&query=hat&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&photo=yes&fit=child


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I realize that but was hoping for favorites. Thanks anyway


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie

everyone I have made it for likes the fit and the double band


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

1898 hat is very popular. Super warm, and stays securely on the head, covering ears


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you wish to wear this hat or is it for someone else? male, female, etc. The Lucy hat, for pay, on Ravelry is a beautiful cloche which will complement any female, young and not so young alike.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have made maybe 100 entrelac hats for charity. I could do them in my sleep. They sold for $24 each and every cent went to charity. Because I could use up odds and ends of yarn in my stash, they didn't cost me anything, either, except time
My avatar shows a few of them.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/who-4

I've made several of this in different colors.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Way too many "favorites" to count! This year it was a hat by Red Heart for their Love Metallic yarn-- it is on the wrapper and also on their website, called Ridgeway Sparkle Hat. You needn't knit it from that yarn, not sure they're still making it, would work fine out of worsted. 

I also had great fun making Rainbow Maze Hat, think I got the pattern off Ravelry.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Becca said:


> Do you wish to wear this hat or is it for someone else? male, female, etc. The Lucy hat, for pay, on Ravelry is a beautiful cloche which will complement any female, young and not so young alike.


I make most of my hats to give away


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

WillNotCook said:


> 1898 hat is very popular. Super warm, and stays securely on the head, covering ears


I was going to add this one...it's such a popular pattern and easy to adjust for different sizes


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Mary JB said:


> I have knit more 2x2 ribbed hats than I care to count and am tired of it. Would you please post your favorite hat and maybe what draws you to it. Thanks


As others have said there are a lot of free patterns on ravelry, but if you are happy to pay I can highly recommend 'southerngirl" here on kp her links are in her tag line. I have purchased and made several. Love them, especially the Woodlawn,Anastasia and Brianna of which I have made several and they also work really well as Chemo hats


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

WillNotCook said:


> 1898 hat is very popular. Super warm, and stays securely on the head, covering ears


Yes, no contest, the 1898 hat wins hands down.


----------



## bargosal (Dec 29, 2016)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have made maybe 100 entrelac hats for charity. I could do them in my sleep. They sold for $24 each and every cent went to charity. Because I could use up odds and ends of yarn in my stash, they didn't cost me anything, either, except time
> My avatar shows a few of them.


I love knitting entrelac hats, they are quick and an easy knit and are always appreciated.
I use Gwen Bortner's Joined Points pattern: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/joined-points-hat
You can either use a different colour for each row of rectangles, or use a long change variegated yarn as I have.


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

I just finished this one for my sister and enjoyed the pattern.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zinnia-dahlia

Nancy

This is a photo from the page in Ravelry, not one knitted by me.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

I really like this one. The cable band gets folded up so it's double over the ears, nice and warm:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coronet


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I really like this hat...a lot!  Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

waya said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie


Thanks for that link! I like the way it looks. The texture wants me to have it in my hands to play with it. I think it will be easy to modify for a tight-fitting hat, and for a messy bun hat.


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Love the 1898 hat, it is so warm!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I have so many favorites! I use one pattern as my go-to pattern, to decide how many stitches to use for which size of hat. This is a multiple of four stitches:
http://www.purplekittyyarns.com/Knitted-Hat-Patternsae.html

I like to use *stranded* patterns. That includes Fair Isle technique, and more. So I really like the following pattern, *Double Chevron Beanie*, which is a multiple of four. It's written as a toddler/child size, but I add stitches in groups of four to make it fit my "target recipients," first grade children:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-chevron-beanie
Since this pattern is a multiple of four, the floats are three stitches long, or less. That makes stranded knitting a lot easier. I use that pattern with lots of colors, to use up more small pieces of stash yarn. Here's one of my hats in that pattern:
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/MartyCare/double-chevron-beanie
That link shows the inside of the hat, too.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I like ribbing Knit 3, purl 1, multiples of 4. Looks like stockinette but with a lot of stretch. Very forgiving seam for those of us who do not knit in the round. Look at Bev's Cottage to get some stitch counts for head size.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

waya said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie
> 
> everyone I have made it for likes the fit and the double band


These hats are very popular in my neck of the woods. I have seen them on many heads this winter and was going to write out a pattern to knit one, so thanks for the link! Now I don't have to waste my time.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

targa416 said:


> I really like this one. The cable band gets folded up so it's double over the ears, nice and warm:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coronet


Thanks to the posted question, and reply from tarfa416, I was drawn to the Coronet hat. Thanks.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you all.....can't wait to try some of these patterns!!!!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I do like the Easy Cuffed Hat in bulky weight--quick and easy and a snug fit (I made the smallest size to fit me well) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-cuffed-hat


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

jdwilhelm said:


> I like ribbing Knit 3, purl 1, multiples of 4. Looks like stockinette but with a lot of stretch. Very forgiving seam for those of us who do not knit in the round..


 That's a good idea. Since the original poster has been making hats with *k2, p2* ribbing, she is accustomed to the stretchiness of ribbing.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

I have three:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/football-hat-sport-weight Incredibly warm and versatile. I've made more of these than any other.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/idas-kitchen I've only made this in yarns with long color runs, and it's gorgeous. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribby-toque This is a great hat for men and boys.


----------



## NancyHA (Feb 3, 2015)

Mary JB said:


> I have knit more 2x2 ribbed hats than I care to count and am tired of it. Would you please post your favorite hat and maybe what draws you to it. Thanks


Stars and Diamonds Hat - free on Ravelry


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

bargosal said:


> I love knitting entrelac hats, they are quick and an easy knit and are always appreciated.
> I use Gwen Bortner's Joined Points pattern: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/joined-points-hat
> You can either use a different colour for each row of rectangles, or use a long change variegated yarn as I have.


I really like this hat. Need to search for the pattern


----------



## Vdavlin (Dec 30, 2015)

I love this one.
Super easy two stitch repeat.
Made with dk weight yarn so its not too hot or heavy on the head.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slip-stitch-beanie-hat


----------



## quiltngrama (Apr 6, 2017)

This is my vote for my favorite hat. I've only made one, but will certainly be making many more!!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Love seeing these favorite hat posts. Keep them coming!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I designed this hat for a friend and really do love the look of it. Eileen’s Hat
You will need four colors to recreate this hat. A small ball of each is all you will need. 
Size 7 circular needle
Gauge: 18 stitches and 24 rows equals 4” square
Colors are labeled as follows:
Color A: Medium Gray 70 yards
Color B: Light Gray 30 yards
Color C: Dark Pink 30 yards
Color D: Light Pink 30 Yards
Or whatever left over colors you would prefer to use.
With color A cast on 92 stitches join and place a marker to indicate the end of the round. Be careful to not twist your stitches.
Rd: 1 -2 K2, P2, around
Rd: 3 In the knit stitches you are going to work a twist as follows. (Knit in the back loop of the second stitch on the left hand needle, do not remove at this time now knit in the first stitch that you skipped slid both stitches together to the right hand needle One twist made) 
P2. Twist over the next two knit stitches, repeat around.
Repeat rounds 1-3 a total of 4 times. Your piece should now measure approximately 2 “
***First decorative section:
Rd 1: Knit 1 stitch color C, Knit 1 stitch color A, around.
Rd 2: Knit 1 color A, Knit 1 color C, around
Rd 3: Repeat round 1
Rd 4: Knit color A around
Rd 5: Knit with color B around.
Rd 6: Purl with color B around.
***Second decorative section:
Rd 1-3: Knit with color D
Rd 4-6: Knit 3 stitches color D, Knit 1 stich color B
Rd 7: Knit color B around 
Rd 8: Purl color B around
***Third decorative section:
Rd 1-2: Knit 2 stitches color A, Knit 2 stitches color B, around
Rd 3-4: Knit 2 stitches color B, Knit 2 stitches color A, around
Rd 5-6: Repeat rounds 1&2
Rd 7: Knit color A, around.
Rd 8: Purl color A around.
***Fourth decorative section:
Rd 1-3: Knit with color C
Rd 4: With color C knit three stitches. With color D make one popcorn as follows (Knit, front, back, front, back, front all in one stitch. Turn purl all five stitches, turn. Slip the first four stitches one at a time to the right hand needle knit the fifth stitch, pass the slipped stitches over the knit stitch one at a time.) Knit three stitches in color D make popcorn with color D around. You should end up with 23 popcorns in this round.
Rd 5-7: Knit in color C, around
***Crown:
Rd 1: Knit with color A, around
Rd 2: Purl, decrease 4 stitches even spaced as you work this round
Rd 3: Knit 9-knit 2 together, around
Rd 4: Knit, around
Rd 5: Knit 8 – knit 2 together, around
Rd 6: Knit around.
Rd 7: Knit 7 – knit 2 together, around
Rd 8: Knit, around
Rd 9: Knit 6 – knit 2 together, around
Rd 10: With color A knit 1, color B knit 1, repeat around.
Rd 11: Working with color B only, knit 5- knit 2 together, around
Rd 12: Knit around
Rd 13: Knit 4- knit 2 together, around
Rd 14: Knit, around
Rd 15: Knit 3-knit 2 together, around
Rd 16: Knit, around
Rd 17: Knit 2-knit 2 together, around
Rd 18: Knit, around
Rd 19: Knit 1-knit 2 together, around
Rd 20: Knit. around
Rd 21: Knit 2 together around.
Cut a piece of yarn about 12” long and thread through all stitches on the needle draw up and fasten off weaving in all end.


----------



## hildesimmons (Jun 15, 2016)

It's beautiful


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

Mary JB said:


> I have knit more 2x2 ribbed hats than I care to count and am tired of it. Would you please post your favorite hat and maybe what draws you to it. Thanks


Here are a few of my favorites.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/midnight-cabled-beanie

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackberry-beanie


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Great question asked, love all the different styles of hats! Can't say I have a specific favorite, however, I've found Yelena Chinn's hats fun to make, some are free, some paid patterns but all turn out beautifully and her patterns are SO well written. She's also one of "our KP folks"! 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best&query=yelena%20chen%20hats


----------



## WI Grandma (Sep 2, 2014)

Grammy's Hat on Ravelry is very versatile. It comes in a variety of sizes, is stretchy, and can use up small amounts of yarn. This is my go to hat when knitting for charity. I have made them in solid colors, striped them, and my favorite is to do the helix knit when making them. Great use of my stash.


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

My favourite knitted hat is the Braided Cable Beanie a paid pattern from Prem Knits https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/braided-cable-beanie

My facourite crochet hat is Signature Slouchy a paid pattern from Teez Topperz https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/signature-slouchy


----------



## karen hunter13 (Nov 2, 2011)

My favourite crochet hat is the Signature Slouchy a paid pattern from Teez Topperz https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/signature-slouchy

My favourite knitted hat is the Braided Cable Beanie a paid pattern from Prem Knits https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/braided-cable-beanie


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

My favorite is Twist and Slouch by Kali Berg. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twist-and-slouch-2
The band is wide enough to cover my unevenly placed ears. Because my ears are very sensitive to wind and especially cold, I lined the band with fleece from a sweatshirt sleeve.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

My got to hat pattern is the 'Lemon Curd Slouch hat pattern'.
I hate looking on Ravelry, because you can spend an entire day on the site!
If you key in the above hat, the pattern comes up!
Why do I like it?
I have made many for homeless, but my family loves this hat.
It is comfortable, and a fun knit.
It is not complicated, and turns out terrific every time.
All ages like this hat!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the topic! Lots of great hat patterns shared.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

This is free. Lovely snowflake hat. Easy fair isle with just two colours.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ggn-gauge-hat


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

waya said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie
> 
> everyone I have made it for likes the fit and the double band


That is now in my library. Thanks!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

targa416 said:


> I really like this one. The cable band gets folded up so it's double over the ears, nice and warm:
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coronet


Beautiful! Another in my library. Thx!!


----------



## elliekluge (Feb 11, 2015)

My latest "favorite" is the 1898 hat. It's reasonably easy to knit, keeps my ears warm without covering my eyes, and looks so different depending on the type of yarn used.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

I recently made The Chunky Walnut by Katrin Schubert and enjoyed knitting it and the finished product.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chunky-walnut


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

I have made many, many Butterfly Hats - every time I make one someone asks me about it. I have been requested to make one for someone almost every time I leave the house in one. It can be made all in one color, or in a variegated yarn for a different effect. It is free on Ravelry.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Minerka said:


> I have made many, many Butterfly Hats - every time I make one someone asks me about it. I have been requested to make one for someone almost every time I leave the house in one. It can be made all in one color, or in a variegated yarn for a different effect. It is free on Ravelry.


Pattern link? There are 6 pages for Buterfly Hat. Thanks!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I have knit more 2x2 ribbed hats than I care to count and am tired of it. Would you please post your favorite hat and maybe what draws you to it. Thanks


This is my favorite pattern. It's easy and I can use all mylittle scrap of yarn. Some of my hats. The pattern is for casting 64-72 or 88 for teens I cast 80 sets. And it works out good.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

On ravelry take a look at the Steinway Hat......a family fav of ours.
julie


----------



## Minerka (Apr 12, 2011)

I do not know how to send link, but the Butterfly Hat is from Sofiya Cremin. You should be able to find it in the search. Be sure to take a look at all the finished hats to see all the various looks just by changing yarns. Enjoy.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, how I wish my imagination was better. Have you any photos of this hat made up, please? It sounds lovely and I will keep the pattern for an. attempt one day. Thank you for posting and being so generous. 


God's Girl said:


> I designed this hat for a friend and really do love the look of it. Eileen's Hat
> You will need four colors to recreate this hat. A small ball of each is all you will need.
> Size 7 circular needle
> Gauge: 18 stitches and 24 rows equals 4" square
> ...


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

The only hat I've made in multiples is the famous Knitty Fish Hat. I made them for my kids, and then all of my nieces and nephews wanted them. And then they begged me for new ones when the old ones wore out. The first five are here, with the link back to the original Knitty pattern. At last count though, I've made at least 14. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/kbsalazar/fish-hat-dead-or-alive


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you for so much info.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks from me for the Coronet hat link as well. ????


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Mary JB said:


> I have knit more 2x2 ribbed hats than I care to count and am tired of it. Would you please post your favorite hat and maybe what draws you to it. Thanks


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/li...ke the ladies version, which is just as easy.


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions and links. What a valuable resource.


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Minerka said:


> I do not know how to send link, but the Butterfly Hat is from Sofiya Cremin. You should be able to find it in the search. Be sure to take a look at all the finished hats to see all the various looks just by changing yarns. Enjoy.


Found it, thanks very much!


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Minerka said:


> I do not know how to send link, but the Butterfly Hat is from Sofiya Cremin. You should be able to find it in the search. Be sure to take a look at all the finished hats to see all the various looks just by changing yarns. Enjoy.


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterfly-hat


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

waya said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie
> 
> everyone I have made it for likes the fit and the double band


This was mine too! Everyone seems to love it and you can also do it as a messy bun hat. It is a fun knit too.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have two favorites: the 1898 and the Spiral Stripes Hat
by SushimiLove on Ravelry. Both are fun to make and you aren't doing the same thing over and over.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

If you like cables, the Antler hat is on Ravelry. Gender neutral.


----------



## nanaheu (Apr 24, 2015)

Good question......my favourite .......www.allfreeknitting.com/video-basics/Winter-Cable-Knit-Beanie-Craft-Video


----------



## barblange1 (Oct 13, 2014)

My favorite right now is the Copy Cat "CC Beanie" (Colorado Chick). This hat is all you see in the Chicago are. Easy to make and pattern is free on Ravelry.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

waya said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie
> 
> everyone I have made it for likes the fit and the double band


Thanks for the link, it is very nice!


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Where do you get the furry Pom poms on these hats?


----------



## Vdavlin (Dec 30, 2015)

amazon
just type in faux fur pompom
10.99 with free ship on prime for 12 
I ordered these are they are great looking.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Good looking hat - has a business-like appearance made with the charcoal gray and all - the fur pom-pom is a nice touch.
ETA: referring to barblange1's photo of the Copy Cat "CC Beanie" (Colorado Chick).


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Vdavlin said:


> amazon
> just type in faux fur pompom
> 10.99 with free ship on prime for 12
> I ordered these are they are great looking.


Thank you. They look so cute!


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> I realize that but was hoping for favorites. Thanks anyway


Agree! Most of us know about Ravelry search BUT it is SO nice and fun, to actually see what others in our group are doing!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't really have "a favourite", I like to use different stitch patterns, and make it up as I go along - I like knitting different hats.


----------



## gypsygreen (Jan 22, 2018)

One I like is the Waffle Hat by Gail Bable found on Ravelry.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I really like the 1898 hat.

But here is my favorite and it is one of mine. I like it because of the cables.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anastasiya---cables-and-bands


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Great topic and hat patterns! Thanks, I can't wait to knit your favorite patterns.


----------



## PhoneGal (Dec 12, 2016)

If you want a really cool hat, could be worn by men too why not- https://zealana.com/patterns/patterns-and-designs/

Zealana Air Hat. Very nice with some cabling designs. I'd use any nice yarn for it.


----------



## MuktiJean (Mar 13, 2017)

These are all so lovely!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone.When I asked the question, I thought I would get three or four responses .What a wonderful resourse not only for me but I am sure for many others


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I do lots of hats for charity and here are my three favorites. They are wonderful because you can switch things up for lots of variety which helps me to not get bored. You can look at the projects for each on Ravelry for inspiration.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simplest-cap-of-all
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/helix-striped-cap
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bubble-beanie-hat

A bonus with these three is the ability to use up small amounts of stash yarn. The Helix hat is especially good for this. Enjoy


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I have just finished hat number 83 for the homeless for this coming winter.
I found a basic hat pattern and then just added cables or whatever takes my fancy that day.
Photo of some. I’m enjoying the butterfly pattern. Had never done it before.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

chemknitter said:


> Here are a few of my favorites.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/midnight-cabled-beanie
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blackberry-beanie


I just made the midnight cabled beanie and it's destined to become a favorite.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

My current favorite it the Lucy Hat. It is a quick knit and very fashionable. I have made several of these and everyone liked it! Good luck with your search.

Here is the link: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lucy-hat-2


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Dean Street Hat on Ravelry...easy to memorize pattern and there are a couple options in creating the hat https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=dean%20street%20hat


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

These dead fish hats are a blast to make...great way to use up stash. People really like them!

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php


----------



## Barrbelle (Oct 29, 2011)

This information is so appreciated -- it's like finding a knitting pattern that's guaranteed! Thanks to all who have shared. Several I have not seen and am anxious to try.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> I really like the 1898 hat.
> 
> But here is my favorite and it is one of mine. I like it because of the cables.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/anastasiya---cables-and-bands


SouthernGirl...I have eyed this hat for quite some time. I may have to buy it now! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I've made this one several times. Great for men or women! My husband always gets compliments when he wears his.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knotty-but-nice

Oh..and it's free!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm just about to make the "Boy friend hat" will see if I can add a link....it's a great hat for a male


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knotsoflove.org/patterns
I just finished the Tahoe pattern - mostly k6,p2 Several crochet and lots of knit patterns.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Any hat by Yelena Chen - lots of different patterns based on the same format


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

Love this hat pattern, so very different. I cannot find the pattern alone and cannot afford to buy the book it is in. So you know if it is listed anywhere else as just one pattern?


----------



## medna (Apr 30, 2011)

I really like the Steinway hat. It's really stretchy, works for guys or gals and the pattern comes in all sizes, toddler through adult. Easy to knit but interesting to look at.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/steinway-hat


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

waya said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie
> 
> everyone I have made it for likes the fit and the double band


Great hat! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Mary JB said:


> Thank you everyone.When I asked the question, I thought I would get three or four responses .What a wonderful resourse not only for me but I am sure for many others


Yes, and I thank you for starting this. I love knitting hats, fairly quick and very useful for recipients. And I hate searching for them in Ravelry, never can find what I want (well, not usually, even with a refined search.) I need to go back thru this and pick up the sites I haven't already visited!!! LOL


----------



## deniseb64 (Sep 28, 2016)

Too cute!


----------



## knitknotes (Feb 20, 2016)

For me, it is crown detail. I like:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turn-a-square
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heliosphere-hat

If you are interested in other interesting crowns, my pinterest board might interest you:
https://www.pinterest.ca/suzyattwood/knitting-shaping-the-crown-of-a-hat-decreasing/

If you like the "stretchiness" of the 2x2, this mock cable is a good alternative. 
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/babymockcablehatround.htm

I posted earlier today about my favourite stitch pattern, and that it makes great hats and headbands.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-520027-1.html#11906104
(There is a photo of it a few posts above mine - the purple blanket.)
No hat pattern though! Just incorporate it into your favourite.


----------



## Bon (Mar 6, 2011)

Picture of this favorite hat ? Pattern, Please


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

One of my favourite hat patterns at the moment is the butterfly hat. It is a free pattern. Just google the name and it should come up.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

cgregoire said:


> Love this hat pattern, so very different. I cannot find the pattern alone and cannot afford to buy the book it is in. So you know if it is listed anywhere else as just one pattern?


Have you tried your local library for the book?


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

waya said:


> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/copycat-cc-beanie
> 
> everyone I have made it for likes the fit and the double band


That is mine favorite hat pattern now too. Already made four of them. 3 of them in different colors for me)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> I have just finished hat number 83 for the homeless for this coming winter.
> I found a basic hat pattern and then just added cables or whatever takes my fancy that day.
> Photo of some. I'm enjoying the butterfly pattern. Had never done it before.


Wow! You've really been busy. I love the butterfly stitch, it makes such pretty hats.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

saukvillesu said:


> I do like the Easy Cuffed Hat in bulky weight--quick and easy and a snug fit (I made the smallest size to fit me well) https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-cuffed-hat


I LOVE this pattern, and it's one of my go-to hat patterns! I'd lost my copy of the pattern and couldn't for the life of me remember it's name...I've actually been looking for this pattern in my files! Thanks for posting!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

God's Girl said:


> I designed this hat for a friend and really do love the look of it. Eileen's Hat
> You will need four colors to recreate this hat. A small ball of each is all you will need.
> Size 7 circular needle
> Gauge: 18 stitches and 24 rows equals 4" square
> ...


I would dearly love to see a picture of your lovely hat.


----------



## kassnerluci (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you I really like this pattern


----------



## bargosal (Dec 29, 2016)

KnitterNatalie said:


> I would dearly love to see a picture of your lovely hat.


Me too!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

cgregoire said:


> Love this hat pattern, so very different. I cannot find the pattern alone and cannot afford to buy the book it is in. So you know if it is listed anywhere else as just one pattern?


Which hat is it you're interested in? There have been many discussed in this thread.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have 2 that i really like the Ribbed Family Hats from yarnspiration an the Fishermans Watch hat on Raverly?


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

BlueBerry36 said:


> I have 2 that i really like the Ribbed Family Hats from yarnspiration an the Fishermans Watch hat on Raverly?


Ribbed Family Hat:
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-family-hat

But I can't find Fisherman's Watch on Ravelry.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Directions for multiple sizes and gauges in an entrelac hat:

http://twistcollective.com/collection/component/content/article/60-winter-2008-patterns/164-fourth-grade-hat-by-abby-franquemont


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

bargosal said:


> I love knitting entrelac hats, they are quick and an easy knit and are always appreciated.
> I use Gwen Bortner's Joined Points pattern: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/joined-points-hat
> You can either use a different colour for each row of rectangles, or use a long change variegated yarn as I have.


I love this hat! Just can't justify buying a book for just one pattern

Does anyone know where/how to just buy this hat pattern ?
:sm19:


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Judy M said:


> http://www.knotsoflove.org/patterns
> I just finished the Tahoe pattern - mostly k6,p2 Several crochet and lots of knit patterns.


Thankyou for so many new favourite patterns Judy. ????


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Nanee maybe just key in 'entralac free hat pattern'. If you don't have any luck on Ravelry, just google it. Goodluck.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I really like this hat, it fits well, is easy & looks good too.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-2-pine-tree


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Kim Pracy said:


> Nanee maybe just key in 'entralac free hat pattern'. If you don't have any luck on Ravelry, just google it. Goodluck.


I'll do that ! Thanks


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

The was a pattern for an entralec? the post above your post where you asked the question if you missed it too.


----------



## bargosal (Dec 29, 2016)

nannee said:


> I love this hat! Just can't justify buying a book for just one pattern
> 
> Does anyone know where/how to just buy this hat pattern ?
> :sm19:


The pattern in the book is written in a particular way that is diagrammatic. However if you know how to do entrelac it is very simple. 
Using medium weight yarn and 5.00mm (US 9) needles Cast on 90 sts. Join in round
5 inches of ribbing
1 row 10 st. left leaning triangles (turn) 
3 entrelac rows of 10 st. rectangles. (back and forth)
As you complete each block on 3rd (final) entrelac tier cast off.
Sew the 3rd row blocks so they join at the crown.

If you need to learn entrelac, I found this scarf tutorial a terrific learning tool. It's what got me started: http://verypink.com/2011/12/22/learn-to-knit-entrelac/


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

is there a picture of this hat?


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

cbjllinda said:


> is there a picture of this hat?


It's on the first page here


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

thanks I must have missed it.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

One hat that I really like is Yarnster, free pattern on Ravellry. Thanks to everyone for the patterns and links. There are lots that I haven't seen before. Also, thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

God's Girl said:


> I designed this hat for a friend and really do love the look of it. Eileen's Hat
> You will need four colors to recreate this hat. A small ball of each is all you will need.
> Size 7 circular needle
> Gauge: 18 stitches and 24 rows equals 4" square
> ...


Thank you for going to all the trouble of typing the pattern in! I am going to make this!


----------



## naneb (Aug 26, 2017)

Adter reading all of the posts about the copycat hat I had to make one. I learned how to do a provisional cast on, so easy, and I love the hat. This one is for my sister. The next one is for me.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

naneb said:


> Adter reading all of the posts about the copycat hat I had to make one. I learned how to do a provisional cast on, so easy, and I love the hat. This one is for my sister. The next one is for me.


I printed this pattern several months ago. This post convinced me to put it next on my to do list.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

where do we find the butterfly pattern it looks very interesting.


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

I did not find a picture of the hat, but would like to see the hat. I looked on Ravelry for Eileen's Hat but did not find it. Will you help me? Thanks so much. Maggie


----------



## grammemaggie (Mar 31, 2013)

This is such a great idea. Thanks for sharing your thoughts and love the hats I am seeing. Maggie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just finished this one, quick & easy.

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/north-shore-hat

Thanks everyone for sharing your favourites, I've added several to my library


----------



## MuktiJean (Mar 13, 2017)

kbsalazar said:


> The only hat I've made in multiples is the famous Knitty Fish Hat. I made them for my kids, and then all of my nieces and nephews wanted them. And then they begged me for new ones when the old ones wore out. The first five are here, with the link back to the original Knitty pattern. At last count though, I've made at least 14. https://www.ravelry.com/projects/kbsalazar/fish-hat-dead-or-alive


Dear KB,
This is really great. Thank you so much for sharing the Fish Hat!


----------

